# Shakugan no Shana III [FINAL]



## IchigoK2031 (Sep 13, 2011)

Is anyone else super hyped for the 3rd and final season of Shakugan no Shana, it looks amazingly epic, and will probably have more action than the previous two season combined, and hopefully... less Yoshida Kazumi...oh god...please less of her... 
Official PV for those who haven't seen it:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCJxHGpR__g[/youtube]


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 13, 2011)

Kinda sad it's going to end, but I suppose all good things must come to an end.

I'm definitely pretty excited for the final season.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah, me too... but there would be no more story left, seeing as the light novel is ending in October. I'm assuming they're going to wrap up the entire story this season.


----------



## Raiser (Sep 13, 2011)

I too am looking forward to this third season. Awfully long wait after the second season finished...

Nevertheless, I definitely enjoyed the first two seasons and hope the third will follow suit (which I'm sure it will).


----------



## CyborGamer (Sep 13, 2011)

About time. It was pretty annoying that the second season ended right when Yuji is about to stand and actually be a man. Hopefully he's a bit more like-able now.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 13, 2011)

Eh, i will watch it just to complete it.
The love i first had for the series has completely diminished after experiencing awesomeness like DRRR, Baccano, Kara no Kyokai, Monster, 20th Century Boys, Dance in the Vampire Bund, etc. etc.
Still gonna watch it though.

Also, Shana is the most annoying character IMHO.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yuji will become OP,  and no, the most annoying character is Yoshida Kazumi.

P.S. I love DRRR!!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 14, 2011)

Most annoying character is Yuji ALWAYS. Hecate, Wilhelmina, and Pheles for the win.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 14, 2011)

IchigoK2031 said:
			
		

> Yuji will become OP,  and no, the most annoying character is Yoshida Kazumi.
> 
> P.S. I love DRRR!!



Its just a matter of opinion.


----------



## Schlupi (Sep 14, 2011)

When is this dated for? MUST WATCH OTHER SEASONS TO REFRESH MYSELF NAO MY BODY IS READY


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 14, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> When is this dated for? MUST WATCH OTHER SEASONS TO REFRESH MYSELF NAO MY BODY IS READY



October 7th.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Sep 14, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> When is this dated for? MUST WATCH OTHER SEASONS TO REFRESH MYSELF NAO MY BODY IS READY




WE ARE ALL READY FOR THIS...ITS BEEN A LONG TIME COMING


----------



## boktor666 (Sep 14, 2011)

a new season huh? Must review all the other epps, i cant exactly remember how it went.. *starts from ep1*


----------



## KazoWAR (Sep 14, 2011)

I am hyped for this! I love this series so much. BUT I am going to wait for it to be completed and uploaded to a anime torrent site because I like to watch like 10 eps at a time.


----------

